

What to do with Ideas - alexknowshtml
http://thisisindexed.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/card2340.jpg

======
francissson
Cute site. I had never seen it before...

What should be done with ideas? We all have a ton of them - or there is no
shortage good ones. I think many of us feel like we need to keep them quiet in
case we decide to use them... but we actually never will us all of them.

It seem like a pretty common theme in stories/post on HN that ideas are really
pretty worthless. The real value is in how they are implemented.

